# MERM 11th Edition Subject Sheets



## Matt-NM (Nov 17, 2009)

Here are the subject sheets I used for the ME PE exam that a few people have asked me for. I used the MERM 11th edition and took (and passed) the exam in April 2008. Good luck to all!


----------



## Matt-NM (Nov 17, 2009)

I guess the file was bigger than the limit of 250 k, so here it is in three parts of reduced quality. Sorry. Send me an e-mail, or message, if you would like the comlete file sent to you.

Part 1

MERM_11th_Subjects_Part_1.pdf


----------



## Matt-NM (Nov 17, 2009)

GD, this is annoying. I guess the limit is 250k per file with a limit of one file per post. Well there is part one for what it is worth. Send me a message if you would like the complete set. Thanks. I also have the 11th edition of MERM index if anybody needs it.


----------



## buick455 (Nov 18, 2009)

I developed my own quick reference system but it is 15 pages and bigger than the 250K limit. I sent the system to PPI as I think it would help others. I developed this system after being frustrated with the MERM and not being able to find what I was looking for quickly. During the last exam I only used this system and never looked at my tabs. I proposed to PPI that they furnish something like I developed in a word format so the examinees can modify it to their liking. I am not sure if I passed this time but it did help me.


----------



## Matt-NM (Nov 18, 2009)

Buick

Maybe you can offer yours through email to individuals as I am. These helped me out quite a bit when I took the exam. I also purchased a "quick reference book" from PPI that basically summarized formulas from each chapter, but was not really useful in helping to identify subjects. This book overall was not very good in my opinion, as I found many important formulas being ommitted regularly.

When studying for the exam I was extremely thankful to those on this board that provided me information, including study sheets like these we are offering here. It made all the difference in the world. This is why i'll pass along anything that I have.

Good luck and hope you passed.


----------



## buick455 (Nov 18, 2009)

I hesitated to create my quick reference as it took about 80+ hours to develop. I also created a separate hand written quick reference for frequently used formulas and conversions which also helped. I just hope I do not need to use this stuff again.


----------



## Matt-NM (Nov 18, 2009)

With my tabbing, subject sheets, etc, I probably spent that much time as well. In the end though, with time being a major player, it is well worth it. I thank God every day that I passed, cause I wasn't going to take it again. I actually didn't complete all my tabbing/subject sheets until the end, which was a mistake since it takes much practice working problems to determine if they are adequate and properly organized.


----------

